# I'm confused...How much can I tow with my '03 Pathfinder?



## bobcatou (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm getting different answers. Nissan says I can tow a Gross Weight Trailer of 5000 pounds. I was told by someone else that this was not correct. It was something where I take the GVWR or something and subtract it from how much the car weighs or something like that. I am just trying to figure out how big a trailer I can haul (fairly loaded) without blowing my tranny. I have done a 5x8 Uhaul fairly easily but I would like to buy a 5x10 or even a 6/12. Most trailers I see have a gross vehicle weight of 3000 pounds with it's cargo.

Help!!!

bc
2003 Pathfinder LE with a Class 3 Hitch


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

VQ35=5,000 lbs. gross (total)


----------



## TexasSteve (Dec 21, 2006)

Gross weight means add up the weight of EVERYTHING attached to the trailer ball (trailer, stuff in trailer, stuff on top of trailer, stuff dragging along behind trailer, people riding in trailer, animals riding in trailer, tools in trailer, everying). That total added up weight can't be over 5000 pounds. Even though it is being pulled it is still considered mass. So that Pathfinder can only pull the total mass of 5000 pounds. Sounds confusing but look at it as mass pulled and maybe it will help.


----------



## bobcatou (Jun 8, 2005)

TexasSteve said:


> Gross weight means add up the weight of EVERYTHING attached to the trailer ball (trailer, stuff in trailer, stuff on top of trailer, stuff dragging along behind trailer, people riding in trailer, animals riding in trailer, tools in trailer, everying). That total added up weight can't be over 5000 pounds. Even though it is being pulled it is still considered mass. So that Pathfinder can only pull the total mass of 5000 pounds. Sounds confusing but look at it as mass pulled and maybe it will help.



Thanks guys....I guess then I can pull a 6x12 trailer that has a gross limite of 3500 pounds. Meaning the weight of the trailer, the contents, hitch...bugs along for the ride ect.


----------



## polynet (Jul 11, 2006)

bobcatou said:


> Thanks guys....I guess then I can pull a 6x12 trailer that has a gross limite of 3500 pounds. Meaning the weight of the trailer, the contents, hitch...bugs along for the ride ect.


Just as a reference, I moved from upstate NY to Long Island (about 200 miles and through NYC area traffic) with a LOADED trailer from UHaul... I believe it was 6X12... whatever the largest they had. I do not have a tranny cooler, and I had the cab about 70% full. I had no problem towing, the pathy held up great (except when the wind kicked up a few times but you can't really help that sway)

The only thing I wish I had for the city highways was extended mirrors for easier lane changes.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

You might consider an external tranny cooler.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

golfer said:


> You might consider an external tranny cooler.



I agree and added one on a few years ago, since I tow ofter. They are inexpensive and easy to install. There are a few picture and notes in the link below, which may help.


----------

